# Panel screws



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Duct tape


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If I was really worried about it I'd just re tap the holes. You can't do any better than that


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Leave the cover off. Ventilation and ease of access, the next guy will thank you.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I put in a big ass wood screw and go home.










ACTUAL SIZE​


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Use those little black clips. I forgot what they are called...


They are called "clip nuts" Duh... :brows:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ground screws


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

dspiffy said:


> Over the years I've run into a number of panels where the screws are stripped, and if they still hold the cover on, they dont hold it tight. Now in the current building there are 3 Square D QO panels with stripped screws. I think the stock screws are 10-32 washer head, if memory serves. Typically I will try to find self tapping sheet metal screws the same length and next size up, but it is very difficult to find a wide enough head. How do you guys normally remedy this issue?


. I'll generally tap them out to the next size machine screw that I always have handy ( 1/4"-20 ) , in this case . If I use a self taper , I'll cut the drill point off the end . Something about sending a screw with a still bit tip into a love panel , never Sits well with me .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We carry a variety of items

Drill taps
Self Tapping 1/4-20
Self tapping 10/32
Self tapping 12/24

Either carry washers for the screw or order them with the washer head


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> . I'll generally tap them out to the next size machine screw that I always have handy ( 1/4"-20 ) , in this case . If I use a self taper , I'll cut the drill point off the end . Something about sending a screw with a still bit tip into a love panel , never Sits well with me .




Freudian Slip ?









See post #8


----------



## someonespecial (Aug 31, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . I'll generally tap them out to the next size machine screw that I always have handy ( 1/4"-20 ) , in this case . If I use a self taper , I'll cut the drill point off the end . Something about sending a screw with a still bit tip into a love panel , never Sits well with me .


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

You could also use some fender washers and if you want to get fancy use finishing washers. However, you could also save some of the parts out of older panels that you might have changed out. I save a lot of old stuff like panel screws, neutral bars, maybe some bonding screws, etc. I have a whole bucket of that crap.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I go at it with the DTAP and the 1/4-20 button heads.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> Freudian Slip ? See post #8


. Oops , lol !


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Google rivet nuts. These work great.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I like the screws that come with the Eaton BR panels, they've got really coarse threads and a blunt tip (not pointy). I have a container of them so if I come across a panel missing some screws I just slam some of those in there. It'll make its own threads and is bigger than a 10-32.










This works for loadcenters at least; if it's a panelboard I'll replace them with something close to what's already in there.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Our switchboard manufacturers mostly use M4 screws with T30 heads, impossible to strip.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

How about #10 Tek screws? If that doesn't work try #12!


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was missing a couple screws in a panel that i didnt realize until inspection and the inspector told me the screws i put in it betfer be the same brand as the panel.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

sparky402 said:


> I was missing a couple screws in a panel that i didnt realize until inspection and the inspector told me the screws i put in it betfer be the same brand as the panel.


Well, I suppose using either different screws, or clip nuts, would violate the panel's listing.


I observe that the increase in stripped panel screws correlates directly with the increase in the use of impact drivers. Correlation isn't causation, so this is strictly anecdotal.:laughing:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

time for a panel change :laughing:


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

jza said:


> Leave the cover off. Ventilation and ease of access, the next guy will thank you.



LOL hilarious


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

A piano hinge bolted to one side and a 90° locking hasp bolted to the other side.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is the ones I was thinking of. I used a bunch after an OSHA inspection at a plant I work on. 

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=22142073


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> This is the ones I was thinking of. I used a bunch after an OSHA inspection at a plant I work on.
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=22142073


They still sell those clips in the roll out trays at HD.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

oliquir said:


> time for a panel change :laughing:


time for a shift change :laughing:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

CraigV said:


> Well, I suppose using either different screws, or clip nuts, would violate the panel's listing.
> 
> 
> I observe that the increase in stripped panel screws correlates directly with the increase in the use of impact drivers. Correlation isn't causation, so this is strictly anecdotal.:laughing:


You're awesome man, we need more skeptics!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Google rivet nuts. These work great.


They stock rivet nuts and the press on the shelf at harbor freight.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

markore said:


> You're awesome man, we need more skeptics!


I'm just old(er) and cranky(er).


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I stock #12 x 3/4 sheet metal screws, that's the Docs prescription to stripped panel screws


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> This is the ones I was thinking of. I used a bunch after an OSHA inspection at a plant I work on.
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=22142073


 I like this idea.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

markore said:


> They stock rivet nuts and the press on the shelf at harbor freight.


 I wouldn't buy anything from them. I work strictly industrial. There is no place for them on my sites.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I put in a big ass wood screw and go home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a wood screw:no:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> You could also use some fender washers and if you want to get fancy use finishing washers. However, you could also save some of the parts out of older panels that you might have changed out. I save a lot of old stuff like panel screws, neutral bars, maybe some bonding screws, etc. I have a whole bucket of that crap.


Ditto


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

papaotis said:


> thats not a wood screw:no:


What is it? mortice cabinet screw?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Well it was screwed into wood on the wall, I took it out and put it in the panel. 

Was a wood screw, now it's a panel screw. Sometimes I drop them and they become floor screws.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Well it was screwed into wood on the wall, I took it out and put it in the panel. Was a wood screw, now it's a panel screw. Sometimes I drop them and they become floor screws.


I like roofing gutter nails.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

markore said:


> What is it? mortice cabinet screw?


Sheet metal screw


----------

